# Rusty Hardware for Stacking Bookcase Restoration



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I am restoring/refinishing a stacking boocase (barrister's bookcase or lawyer's bookcase) that my inlaws had kept for years in a storage unit that was subject to Missouri summer heat and humidity and winter cold. The wooden parts cleaned up nicely with a finish restorer. Some parts are missing, but I have enough to make two complete stacking modules for now, with the possibility of recreating parts for a third module.
The photo, above, shows examples of metal hardware with a fair amount of surface rust. I suppose some fine oil and Scotch-Brite might remove the rust, but what's a good way to keep it from coming back? Would a coat or two of clear satin poly work? Is there a better solution?
The two heavy pieces at the top are set into the ends of the shelves and hold the staking parts together. The thin pieces in the middle and the brackets at the bottom engage to allow the wood-framed glass from to slide up and out of the way when you open that part of the bookcase to access the contents.
Thanks for your suggestions,
Kevin


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Evaporust for removal. Any thoughts of paint.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Metal can be finished with clear lacquer to prevent oxidation. Shellac
might work too, I've never tried.


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

WayneC and Loren,

Thanks for your good advice. I found *Evaporust *at the local *Tractor Supply *store at a good price. It worked like magic! After I let the parts dry, I put on two coats of clear lacquer. You can see the difference in the photo:










Best regards,

KevinH


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Glad to see it worked for ya…


----------

